# New Martin's Cage!



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I just got my new Martin's cage and, although it's looking a little on the empty side, I felt like sharing some pictures.

Here it is. It's not staying on the floor! I'm in a new place and the furniture is on its way. 

[align=center]








[/align]
I also purchased a carrier from Martin's which I could probably use for quarantining as well.

[align=center]







[/align]

Now I have to go find stuff to fill it (including rats). In fact, I might go to Petco right now and see what goodies I can find.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Which cage/carrier are they?


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

The cage is the "Rat Lodge" (R-680). The carrier is just called "The Carrier." The cage seems so spacious, although it's getting smaller as I put more things into it. Can't wait until there's rats in there!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh okay  Just so you know, while the R-680 can hold up to 3 rats, the carrier is too small to even hold *one* rat. Which, is perfectly fine and acceptable for traveling short distances, but you mentioned possibly using it for quarantine - that really wouldn't be a good choice.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I love that cage! When (if?) I'm down to a couple of rats I'm going to downgrade to the R-680. It looks like so much fun to decorate! And would be the perfect size for a pair of rats IMO.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks Night. I will keep that in mind about the carrier. Don't tell me the R-680 can hold three rats! I might have to get another....that is, once I get my first two. I went to my local animal shelter (which is amazing, besides the fact that it's a kill shelter) but only found two one-year old females- they had two siamese but they were already adopted (darn!). I really want babies, but if I go back there next weekend and they're still there I may just go for it (they were pretty cute).


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Adults are just as cool, and they are the ones that really need forever homes. Sorry they didn't have babies.

Hehe, I would stick to the two, you don't want your cage to be at maximum capacity anyway.Keep in mind it can fit up to three at most, so it would be great for two!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on your cage! I can't wait to see it decorated and with occupants. ^^


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks IceLore. I've been constantly prowling for things to add to the cage. There's a hammock and a few other things in there, and plenty more in the mail en route to my house. And Poppyseed, I'll be going back to the shelter on Thursday to play with the two that they have. Maybe they'll come home with me.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

mnic001 said:


> here, and plenty more in the mail en route to my house. And Poppyseed, I'll be going back to the shelter on Thursday to play with the two that they have. Maybe they'll come home with me.


GMR is a hard thing to resist! lol

I'm such a sucker for cages. I love decorating them and buying things for them (though my bank account doesn't. )


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

mnic001 you live in Boston? If your looking to get young ratties, i have 4 albino girls that still need homes in about 2 weeks! I'm in MA a lot.... just something to think about! I hold them everyday and they'll be really friendly! They are from the store where i work, someone brought Mama in preg, so i took her home with her 10 kits so i could cuddle them and find them homes. If one adotion doesn't go through i might have a hooded girl available. I'd like the girls to go in smae sex pairs! if you wanted 3 i'd end up keeping the last girl with her mom!









































please e-mail me if interested!
[email protected]


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute!


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Cute, indeed!


----------

